# Ron's Gorilla Breakfast Bread



## nytxn (Jun 16, 2005)

*Ron's Gorilla Breakfast Bread*
(Best sweet breakfast you'll ever have)

*Ingredients:*

Ground cinnamon

1 stick of butter

2+ cups of brown sugar (I like dark brown sugar)

1/4 cup of half and half

About a half cup to a cup of chopped nuts, depends on how much you like nuts (I use shaved almonds and walnuts)

1 package of cream cheese (8 oz) 

10 large Pilsbury biscuits ("GRANDS" brand)

1 NON-Stick Bundt cake pan 



*Directions:*

In a medium sauce pan, melt the butter and the brown sugar together, over low heat. Two cups of sugar is a good start, but you can add as much brown sugar as you can stand. I load it up. 

Remove the biscuits from the packaging and lay them out on a clean surface.

Open the cream cheese package and cut the bar into 10 equal size pieces.

One by one, flatten the biscuits out until each of them is able to surround one of of the 10 chunks of cream cheese, then place the cream cheese chunk onto the flattened biscuit (I sprinkle in some cinnamon here) and fold the biscuit around the chunk, sealing it shut as you do.

After the butter and sugar are melted together and beginning to boil, remove from the heat and slowly whisk in the half and half until it lightens up the mixture a little and thins it out. You can add cinnamon here as well if you like.

Spray some cooking spray into the Bundt pan (or you can butter it). It should be a non-stick pan to begin with but the spray/butter will help the cake come out better when it's cooked.

Sprinkle about a quarter of the chopped nuts into the pan. 

I Sprinkle a little cinnamon in here.

Then drizzle some of the sugar mixture into the pan. 

Place a few of the biscuits into the pan, then drizzle more sugar mixture over them, and sprinkle more nuts over them.

Repeat until all of the biscuits are in the pan.

Then bake in a 350 degree oven for about 15-18 minutes or until the biscuits are puffy and golden brown.

After the Gorilla Bread is cooked, remove it from the heat and allow it to cool for about 5 minutes.

Grab a cookie sheet or something similar, and flip the Bundt pan upside onto it.

Drizzle the rest of the sugar and nuts over the top of the Gorilla Bread and pick it apart to your hearts content.



It's delicious. Absolutely the best sweet breakfast I've ever had... even better than pancakes or Belgian waffles loaded with syrup, IMO.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, sounds really FATTENING!
It sure sounds good though!! 
I can dream, can't I?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 16, 2005)

REALLY REALLY FATTENING!   but, it sounds so good...  lol.
I'll have to make it next weekend when we have a houseful of people.  We'll each just have a few bites.  YUMMY!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> REALLY REALLY FATTENING! but, it sounds so good... lol.
> I'll have to make it next weekend when we have a houseful of people. We'll each just have a few bites. YUMMY!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Try it you'll like it   I made one that I found in a Paula Deen cookbook and I had to slap hands to even get a bite  
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds really FATTENING!
> It sure sounds good though!!
> I can dream, can't I?


It is, it is, 
I only got a small piece, but, I loved it...Then it was back to watching the scales  
kadesma


----------



## nytxn (Jun 16, 2005)

Just looking at it will make ya fat like me... but it sure is delicious.


Kad,
This is a modified version of Paula Dean's.

That lady can cook. 




I miss cable...


----------



## middie (Jun 16, 2005)

hey now... we all know the anything fattening is the best food !! admit it !!!
thanks for posting this ny. oh yes... welcome to dc !!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2005)

nytxn said:
			
		

> Just looking at it will make ya fat like me... but it sure is delicious.
> 
> 
> Kad,
> ...


nytxn..It is a really tasty recipe..I made it quite some time ago and seeing you recipe reminded me of it...Thanks now I have something to make for sunday Yes, she sure can..I enjoy watching her, she seems to love everything she cooks and makes you feel the same way...Her cookbook is really nice to..Just about anyone can work with her recipes.
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2005)

At first I couldn't figure out the "gorilla" part...til (doh!) it hit me - bigger and better than monkey bread! I feel so smart.

Don't tell me, nytxn....you like cinnamon....!
This recipe will undoubtedly get it's way into my book by tomorrow morning.
Thank you thank you!

and, Welcome to our site!!!


----------



## nytxn (Jun 17, 2005)

I love cinnamon! Especially with sugar.

That stuff has plenty of both. 




It absolutely rocks. I promise.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 17, 2005)

I love your avatar, you two look good together


----------



## nytxn (Jun 17, 2005)

Who woulda thought someone could say that about a NY'r and a lil' ol' girl from East Texas.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jun 17, 2005)

Ron Darn-it!!!!! (I am easily addicted!LOL)
I am already in Love!
Thank You for posting this!

Look's like this will be Fathers Day Breakfast!
Can't wait to try it!
Thank You!


----------



## Brooksy (Jun 21, 2005)

Top dollar value Ron, thanks for posting.

One little query, if someone could help us plebs here downunda.........

What are pilbury Biscuits? If I cannot source them here, is there an alternative?

I Googled the term and couldn't find any actual info on them, only hits on what to do with them.

I REALLY NEED to try this recipe...........

Keep up the posts big fella.


----------



## middie (Jun 21, 2005)

brooksy i think any biscuit would work. pillsbury is just the name brand of them.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 21, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Top dollar value Ron, thanks for posting.
> 
> One little query, if someone could help us plebs here downunda.........
> 
> ...



Big fella is right... cuz I keep eating stuff like this! LOL

Click here for the Pillsbury Biscuit site

They're the biscuits you can buy in a can. The ones I like to use are the new ones in individual plastic wrappers.

Not sure what the equivalent would be "Down Unda"


----------



## Brooksy (Jun 21, 2005)

nytxn said:
			
		

> Big fella is right... cuz I keep eating stuff like this! LOL
> 
> Click here for the Pillsbury Biscuit site
> 
> ...



Thanks Middie & Ron.

Looks like a cross between shortcrust pastry & scone dough.  

I did an Oz search for Pillsbury & got zip.   

Have to see what the magical supermarket can conjour up.

Oh, and I'm >260lbs myself.


----------



## nytxn (Jun 22, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'm >260lbs myself.



Lightweight!


LOL


 <~ never trust a skinny cook, I always say!


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Brooksy!
Pillsbury biscuits are packaged in a cardboard tube with a metal rim on each end. When you begin to peel away the cardboard, the tube pops open (and I do mean POPS) and there are your biscuits, ready to go. They are full of fat, which is why I love using them in reicpes (I'm 112 lbs, but can generally outeat any grown man) I'd say if you don't have anything similar, don't use a regular biscuit or scone, as they're too dry. It needs to be something rather sticky and buttery before it's baked.

Hope that makes sense - it's just past 7 here in CA and my caffeine hasn't worked it's magic yet.

PS - love the new avatar, but miss seeing you!


----------

